# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Tjedan dojenja u Splitu, obaramo ...

## zhabica

... splitski rekord u broju mama dojilica i njihove djece na jednom mjestu! 

Povodom obilježavanja tjedna dojenja, *Klub trudnica i roditelja Split,* dana *28. rujna* 2008 u *18: 30* u prostorijama kluba, *Pujanke 24*, organizira zajedničko druženje i slikavanje mama dojilica. 

Nadamo se da ćemo oboriti *splitski rekord mama dojilica i njihove djece na jednom mjestu!* 

Dođite, pridružite nam se! 

Ohrabrimo mame da doje! 

Što Vam treba? Samo: *Vaš mali sisavac i Vi!
*
Dan prije, *27. rujna* 2008. od *10 -13h* možete nas posjetiti i saznati više o klubu i aktivnostima *na štandu u Marmontovoj ulici*. 

Vidimo se!

----------


## zhabica

ajmo po redu:

1 . zhabica i zhabac

----------


## Yorkica

Yorkica i Mia.....

Dovodim i ekipu dojilja  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Yorkica

1 . zhabica i zhabac
2. Yorkica i Mia

----------


## darva

1 . zhabica i zhabac 
2. Yorkica i Mia
3. Darva i mali djecak

----------


## trinity

1. zhabica i zhabac
2. Yorkica i Mia
3. Darva i mali djecak
4. trinity i velika curica (koja sebe po potrebi naziva malom bebom)

----------


## zhabica

:D dizem! ajmo cure! di ste?

----------


## zhabica

hop!  :D

----------


## darva

A bit ce i mala zakuska   :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

hop!  :D

----------


## željka!

Mi više ne dojimo   :Sad:

----------


## trinity

> Mi više ne dojimo


najbolje da onda dodjes fotografirati  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

mi jos dojimo  :D 
pa se vidimo

----------


## nerina

1. zhabica i zhabac
2. Yorkica i Mia
3. Darva i mali djecak
4. trinity i velika curica (koja sebe po potrebi naziva malom bebom)
5. Nerina i Rando
Sa zadovoljstvom se pridružujemo  :D

----------


## željka!

> željka! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mi više ne dojimo  
> 
> 
> najbolje da onda dodjes fotografirati


  :Smile:

----------


## zhabica

:D hop!

----------


## zhabica

:D

----------


## ruby

Mi isto više ne dojimo   :Sad:  ....

----------


## zhabica

evo ukratko, s moje strane, bilo je jako lipo, stvarno mi je bija super onaj trenutak slikavanja kad su mame dojile. 

bilo nas je 27 mama dojilica sa bebacima. :D 

jos cekam slikice  :Smile:  

(ko je peka onaj mljaaaaaaac cokoladni kolac? neka mi pliz posalje recept   :Mljac:  )

----------


## ivarica

bravo splicanke  :D

----------


## željka!

> (ko je peka onaj mljaaaaaaac cokoladni kolac? neka mi pliz posalje recept   )


i meni, bebač i ja smo ga sa guštom jeli   :Smile:

----------


## Yorkica

Željka stavi link  sa slikama ,ti ih imaš najviše   :Grin:

----------


## željka!

> Željka stavi link  sa slikama ,ti ih imaš najviše


Ne znam da li smijem zbog drugih mama i bebača koji su tamo bili  :/

----------


## zhabica

evo isto mislimo  :Wink:  

ja bi isto radje da saljes svima na pp-ove. mozda netko ne zeli bas da su mu slike na netu javno bez da smo ih pitali.

----------


## željka!

Samo da opet spomenem onaj čokoladni kolač, da se ne zaboravi   :Grin:  

Ako bi mogao recept   :Naklon: 

(pojela sam još samo onaj sa sirom, druge nisam, ali ako su bili kao ovi onda   :Naklon:  )

----------


## Anci

cure, super   :Love:  

zhabice, da sam bila bliže, ovaj put znam  gdje bih bila za vrijeme Hajduk - Inter   :Grin:  

 :Kiss:

----------


## zhabica

ja _sumnjam_ na trinity   :Grin:  jesan blizu? 

dogodine mozemo stavit u reklamu: _dodjite bit ce ONAJ cokoladni kolac od prosle godine_   :Mljac:   :Mljac:   :Mljac:

----------


## zhabica

> zhabice, da sam bila bliže, ovaj put znam  gdje bih bila za vrijeme Hajduk - Inter


 :Smile:  

i garant bi ti bilo super!   :Kiss:

----------


## željka!

> ja _sumnjam_ na trinity   jesan blizu? 
> 
> dogodine mozemo stavit u reklamu: _dodjite bit ce ONAJ cokoladni kolac od prosle godine_


i ja nekako mislim da je ona   :Smile:  

Super ideja za reklamu   :Grin:

----------


## nerina

Meni je baš žao, nisam uspila doć   :Sad:  . Neki su nam gosti došli nenajavljeno.
Volila bi vidit koju sličicu ako je moguće, pliz može i na pp

----------


## trinity

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja _sumnjam_ na trinity   jesan blizu? 
> 
> dogodine mozemo stavit u reklamu: _dodjite bit ce ONAJ cokoladni kolac od prosle godine_    
> 
> 
> i ja nekako mislim da je ona   
> ...


bila su 2 cokoladna kolaca, ne znam na koji mislite. bio je jedan u kojem je bilo kokosa (ako ste skuzile), a taj nisam ja radila - taj je bio na prozirnoj plasticnoj tacni (radila ih je darva)
ja sam radila onaj sta je bija na kartonskoj zlatnoj tacni, di je bilo i par komada bijelih kolacica s kokosom

u konacnici da se pofalim, niti jedan od mojih kolaca nije ostao, mm mi je doma kometirao da sam skrtica sigurno donila najmanje kolaca pa su zato  otisli  :Grin:

----------


## pujica

cure, molim vas da s nama podijelite dojmove kak je konkretno bilo, a za cokoladni kolac prebacite se na pdf recepti

----------


## željka!

Dojmovi su nam takvi da mi je sad još više žao što ne dojimo   :Sad:  
Bilo je puno cura i puno beba, atmosfera je bila super, svi smo našli zajedničke teme i slike su super ispale   :Smile:  


Trinity, mislimo na tvoj kolač  :D

----------


## darva

Meni je isto bilo bas krasno,otisla sam kuci cijela poletna i zadovoljna   :Smile:  
Super je bilo viditi toliko bebaca i malih curica i djecaka na jednom mjestu a kad su se uvatili sike to je stvarno bilo  :D 
Mali dodatak, bilo nas je 27 plus dvije mame koje su zakasnile na fotografiju,dakle 29   :Love:

----------


## pino

a di se mogu dobiti slikice onda?   :Smile:  

Ja bila i bas mi je bilo lijepo vidit sve te mame i jos ljepse bebice samo mi je bilo malo glupo sto nisam nikog znala...

----------


## darva

> Ja bila i bas mi je bilo lijepo vidit sve te mame i jos ljepse bebice samo mi je bilo malo glupo sto nisam nikog znala...


Bas mi je drago da si dosla usprkos tome sto nisi nikog poznavala  :Kiss:

----------


## trinity

http://slobodnadalmacija.hr/Split/ta...2/Default.aspx

----------


## Anci

Super, cure   :Love:

----------


## željka!

:D   :Heart:

----------

